# Will the Mini work with DirecTV Tivo?



## jar-head (Mar 28, 2006)

I have DirecTV. If I get one of the Tivos that DTV offers, will I be able to hook up a Mini to it or does DTV block all of that?


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

Not a chance


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

No. If you want DirecTV, you need to use their system, the Genie, and it's corresponding thin client boxes. It's an excellent system, but it's definitely not TiVo. The DirecTiVo they are selling is a complete piece of garbage.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's not DirecTV that is "blocking" it, but the THR22 DTiVo doesn't talk to any other DVR, DirecTV or otherwise. While I don't agree that the THR22 is "garbage", I agree that the Genie (and perhaps one of the Genie Minis, or whatever they're called), is a better option. I have both.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

stevel said:


> It's not DirecTV that is "blocking" it, but the THR22 DTiVo doesn't talk to any other DVR, DirecTV or otherwise. While I don't agree that the THR22 is "garbage", I agree that the Genie (and perhaps one of the Genie Minis, or whatever they're called), is a better option. I have both.


Correct. No one said they are blocking it. They are blocking MRV from working with other THR22's at minimum, and working with other DirecTV DVRs or the Genie, as they should all be cross-compatible if they wrote the right software to do it.

The THR22 is garbage. It's basically an HR10-250 updated for DirecTV's current MPEG-4/SWiM system. It's not 2005 any more, but DirecTV doesn't want TiVo, they just made the absolute minimum piece of junk that they could in order to meet the requirements of whatever patent settlement they had with TiVo. They could have to the least made something like a Premiere with multi-room and all of that, even if it wasn't a server/client system like the Genie. And made something that could do MRV with existing DirecTV DVRs and the Genie. It wouldn't be hard, they just don't want TiVo around, so they decided it should be DOA. And it was.

It was a stupid decision on DirecTV's part as well, as any few TiVo enthusiasts who might have been left on DirecTV surely switched to cable when that awful thing came out. If they were smart, they would have had a clean migration to a TiVo box from the HR10-250, and kept it up to date with DirecTV's own DVRs to keep TiVo users on DirecTV.


----------

